# IBS? IBD? or worse?



## ramon82 (Oct 4, 2012)

IBS? IBD? or worse?

Hi all - I have been suffering from IBS-like symptoms for over a year now. Recently blood tests were done and all resulted OK. These tests included CBC, WCC, RCC, Hgb, Hct, MCV, MCH, MCHC, neutrophils, lymphocytes, monocytes, eosinophils, basophils, ESR, C-reactive protein, Anti tissue transglutaminase lgA/IgG.

So from the blood work side I am clear. Now a test remains and its the Fecal Calprotectin - it measures the level of inflammation (if any).

My question is this: Do doctors use this test to differentiate from IBS to IBD? for what else do they do this test? - my doctor is quite reserved and doesn't let out much and it worries me 

Thanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The blood tests being normal points to IBS, IBD and worse generally cause abnormalities in the blood work. There can also be abnormalities in the stool (the inflammation markers) with IBD (and are they running a standard is there a bad bacteria/parasite of the stool as well?) So the stool test can be used to tell IBS from IBD.

If you have had IBS symptoms for a year and no symptoms of worse (bloody stools, weight loss even when you are eating more calories than usual) it is probably IBS. Worse tends to come with additional symptoms.

Colon cancer does tend to be symptomless (other than hard to see blood in the stool) but it is rare in anyone under 60. Usually you get the polyps that could become worse around the age of 50 or later.


----------



## ramon82 (Oct 4, 2012)

Calprotectin result just came out - its a normal 46.6 ug/g - does that mean I am free of serious illnesses?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

With all the other test results as well, I think you can assume it is "just" IBS. "just" because IBS can be pretty disruptive for some people.


----------

